# Crash Chill Cider



## zarth (10/8/10)

Hi I am soon to attempt Frankos cider recipe I have the juice, 4766 on the way plus other ingrediants. The recipe says to ferment for 12 days i think. ( its not in front of me atm), than cc. Does it matter if you dont? is there an easy way if its essential? can i just let it run its course ?


----------



## manticle (10/8/10)

You can make cider without CC but I reckon it's well worth doing. Drops out the yeast, matures the flavour quicker. Basically saves you some conditioning time in the bottles/keg (unless you filter?)


----------



## Bongchitis (12/8/10)

manticle said:


> You can make cider without CC but I reckon it's well worth doing. Drops out the yeast, matures the flavour quicker. Basically saves you some conditioning time in the bottles/keg (unless you filter?)



+1 for sure... and Frankos recipe is a cracker!


----------



## zarth (30/8/10)

Thanks guys Manticle, this is due to go in fridge this fri so if i take grav reading and its not quite there do i still cc then bulk prime and bottle just worried thats if its not quite done i might get bombs..


----------



## the_yobbo (30/8/10)

I'm unfamilar with Franko's recipe (or at least unfamiliar which cider recipe is Frankos) but your gut feeling is correct. 
It's the same golden rule no matter what your brewing. If it hasn't reached final gravity and you bottle it, you run the risk of bottle bombs. Cold chilling only temporarily stops the yeast from fermenting. Once you bottle it and allow it to warm back up, the fermentation is going to continue where it left off.

In theory, after 12 days, fermentation should be complete but a hydrometer reading is much more accurate.


----------



## manticle (30/8/10)

zarth said:


> Thanks guys Manticle, this is due to go in fridge this fri so if i take grav reading and its not quite there do i still cc then bulk prime and bottle just worried thats if its not quite done i might get bombs..



No mate. Let it finish. It should go in when it's finished and not before. Yeast wakes up, yeast continues to eat sugar, yeast makes sticky mess with broken glass. Brewer not happy, family/landlord/whoever not happy, glass either on floor or in face/hands/eye.

12 days in the recipe is a guide only - not a golden rule. Gravity is more important than number of days with any brew going into bottles.


----------



## argon (30/8/10)

The Muzz said:


> I'm unfamilar with Franko's recipe (or at least unfamiliar which cider recipe is Frankos) but your gut feeling is correct.
> It's the same golden rule no matter what your brewing. If it hasn't reached final gravity and you bottle it, you run the risk of bottle bombs. Cold chilling only temporarily stops the yeast from fermenting. Once you bottle it and allow it to warm back up, the fermentation is going to continue where it left off.
> 
> In theory, after 12 days, fermentation should be complete but a hydrometer reading is much more accurate.


+1 couldn't agree more... use your hydro over a few days to check for terminal gravity before cc and bottling.


----------



## bullsneck (30/8/10)

Could anyone please provide a link to Franko's recipe?


----------



## Jord (30/8/10)

bullsneck said:


> Could anyone please provide a link to Franko's recipe?



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=26293

post 17


----------



## bullsneck (30/8/10)

Thanks, Jord.

Summertime is closer, Cider sounds good. I was thinking of putting some Feijoa juice in as well. Should make a nice drop!


----------



## outbreak (30/8/10)

I made a similar cider about 3 months ago and I had written it off as a failure (way too dry!!) I opened a bottle today to check the taste as I was going to empty the whole batch, and to my suprise it tasted great! the apple and pear flavours had come through and it is quite drinkable! 

Long story short, don't understimate the power of conditoning!


----------



## zarth (1/9/10)

Thanks for the feed back crew, this batch was put down on 21st August S G 1st September 1030 so still a ways to go huh? O G was 1048 is this slow?, 11 days now not that im in a hurry. Just hoping its not stalled. Taste test was ok young and sweet but plenty of fruity flavours. What do you reckon just let bit go..


----------



## manticle (1/9/10)

Let it go yes. That shows exactly why time frames should be seen as estimate only. Gravity is the only surefire way to tell if it's finished. What temp has it been at?


----------



## zarth (1/9/10)

manticle said:


> Let it go yes. That shows exactly why time frames should be seen as estimate only. Gravity is the only surefire way to tell if it's finished. What temp has it been at?




Its been fair cold here for a while temps 14 - 18 max, last two days a bit higher I was thinking it would be longer due to cold temps I now have a fridge with temp controll to cc so im keen to try that. Got cheapo of ebay seems to work a treat. BTY thanks for your input Manticle always helpful...


----------



## manticle (1/9/10)

The cool temps will give a slow (and in my opinion better) ferment.


----------



## zarth (8/9/10)

Well its dropped to 1012 now, what do you all reckon? into the fridge yet or check again in a few days. There is 550gms of lactose and from what ive read this can keep sg up a bit. Also want to add pear snapps i add this on the last day of cold conditioning is that the best way?


----------



## manticle (8/9/10)

My ciders get to 1000 and even sometimes 998 with 500g lactose. However I'm guessing the LDME will help keep things up a bit. I'd still wait - I know you want to bottle it but if you bottle it too early - well you know what can happen. Maybe send Franko a PM - not sure if he visits here much and ask the extected FG. You can also do the fast ferment test - have a look in the wiki articles section at can I bottle at 1022 for a description (also braukaiser has an article on fast ferment test)


----------



## zarth (14/9/10)

This has stalled at1012 gave fermenter a spin left for another 4 or so days no change so into the fridge it goes btw tastes pretty damn fine...


----------



## Bongchitis (11/10/10)

Frankos recipe gets down to 1006 for me. Have done it 5 times or so fermented at 18 deg c.


----------



## zarth (23/10/10)

I have just bottled 2nd batch since o post and it also stalled at 1012. Taste test on first batch went well really nice drop will be great in summer.. Can recommend highly...


----------

